# Raw feeding pregnant bitches



## AsylumBulldogs (Mar 30, 2013)

Ok, I have a question but I don't want you guys to jump all over me. 
I am a new breeder, but I worked at an animal hospital for 4 years. I have helped many people with their litters. I am aware of all the risks and potential problems. My bitch was vet checked and cleared before breeding and the stud I used was as well.
I have been feeding a raw diet for about 8 months now so I have never fed raw to a pregnant bitch or weaned puppies to raw. 
I am wondering if anyone has any advice as to what, if any supplements to give (I gave her Bio-Vites multi before mating). I am aware to cut out bone and not to supplement calcium towards the end. 
But any advice on raw feeding pregnant and nursing dogs as well as pups would be great. I dont want to put her on kibble and I want the pups to have the best start that I can give them.
Thanks for the input


----------



## TTs Towel (May 22, 2012)

.......................


----------



## AsylumBulldogs (Mar 30, 2013)

TTs Towel said:


> If you have to ask and she's already pregnant it's not a good thing. Might have planned this one a little better.


See that's what I mean.... But anyways I'm not an idiot I know what to do. I just wanted to see if anyone had any hints that I haven't heard yet.
FML lol


----------



## Kathyy (Jun 15, 2008)

Have you seen this article and the ones following? Might help. 
http://www.b-naturals.com/newsletter/as-natural-as-possible-puppy-whelping-and-rearing/

Few of us breed here, might be a better forum for this topic somewhere on the internet.


----------



## AsylumBulldogs (Mar 30, 2013)

Kathyy said:


> Have you seen this article and the ones following? Might help.
> http://www.b-naturals.com/newsletter/as-natural-as-possible-puppy-whelping-and-rearing/
> 
> Few of us breed here, might be a better forum for this topic somewhere on the internet.


Thank you for the *helpful* and unbiased response. I will check that out.
Like I said I pretty much know what i am doing. I just thought if there is anything more that I can learn I am always open to that as well


----------



## TTs Towel (May 22, 2012)

AsylumBulldogs said:


> Like I said I pretty much know what i am doing.)


It really shows.




Yes, that was sarcasm.


----------



## AsylumBulldogs (Mar 30, 2013)

Sorry I didn't know it was wrong to want to continue to learn new things. I'm not a close minded person. I love to see what other people's opinions are, maybe I could learn something I don't already know.
Funny thing is that I am probably more informed on the whelping process than most people on this site but I am not one to go around acting as if I am perfect.
I am always open and willing to learn a new tip or trick and that's what will make me good at what I do


----------



## AsylumBulldogs (Mar 30, 2013)

TTs Towel said:


> It really shows.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


No matter where you go there are going to be people who hate on breeders... SMH


----------



## Willowy (Dec 10, 2007)

What's the rationale behind restricting calcium close to birthing? Isn't eclampsia caused by lack of calcium? Personally, I would guess that feeding a pregnant female would be the same as feeding any dog. Human females don't need different foods when they're pregnant, other than to make sure they get enough folic acid before/in early pregnancy. And needing more of it, of course.


----------



## SydTheSpaniel (Feb 12, 2011)

AsylumBulldogs said:


> No matter where you go there are going to be people who hate on breeders... SMH


No body here "hates on breeders" if you're doing all of the proper genetic health testing, only breeding once or (maybe) twice a year, and showing a good representation of the breed through showing, or sports that the breed is popular in. And titling through those competitions/shows. If you're doing all of those responsible things before breeding - then all the power to you. Otherwise, yes, you're going to get some "hate".

If you're a new breeder, do you have a mentor helping you out? What do they think about feeding raw?

I do know there is a breeder on the forums who breeds Rottweilers, and they feed raw to all of their dogs and puppies.


----------



## AsylumBulldogs (Mar 30, 2013)

I have mentors and a very good vet, experience working at an animal hospital as well.
Everyone I know feeds kibble. They say its easier and cheaper. But I feed my dogs raw already and they do very well on it so why wouldnt I want my pups to get the best start that I can provide, even if it is more expensive.
I am breeding in order to better this rare breed in Cananda where it is hard to find a good quality pup. Not for the money. I do personal protection training with my dogs and plan on trying for a PSA or Iron Dog International title once they are ready.
This is more of a hobby because I love the breed. I sent my female from Toronto back to the top kennel in the world (in California) in this breed to the stud I chose. I am definately not taking this lightly. This one litter, even though it is my first has been 4 years in the making. 
I am always trying to continue my education and sometimes people have interesting tips or things they do that I have not thought of yet.
This was the whole reason for the post.
Not to get told that I "should have planned it better". Trust me, this is planned as well as anything. Some people don't even out this much thought into having children lol.


----------



## AsylumBulldogs (Mar 30, 2013)

Willowy said:


> What's the rationale behind restricting calcium close to birthing? Isn't eclampsia caused by lack of calcium? Personally, I would guess that feeding a pregnant female would be the same as feeding any dog. Human females don't need different foods when they're pregnant, other than to make sure they get enough folic acid before/in early pregnancy. And needing more of it, of course.


Calcium is one supplement that deserves some special attention. Supplementing a pregnant dog is definitely not recommended. Giving calcium supplementation, especially late in pregnancy, has been linked to increasing the risk of eclampsia (low blood calcium) in nursing dogs. Excess calcium has also been linked to difficult deliveries, soft tissue calcium deposits in the puppies and certain joint abnormalities in the pups. For this reason, do not supplement your pregnant dog with calcium unless specifically instructed by your veterinarian.


----------



## Miss Bugs (Jul 4, 2011)

I know nothing about breeding, but I would suggest asking some Toller breeders, 99% of Toller breeders in Canada feed raw and wean pups onto raw, so I imagine they would know any tips or tricks


----------



## Willowy (Dec 10, 2007)

AsylumBulldogs said:


> Calcium is one supplement that deserves some special attention. Supplementing a pregnant dog is definitely not recommended. Giving calcium supplementation, especially late in pregnancy, has been linked to increasing the risk of eclampsia (low blood calcium) in nursing dogs. Excess calcium has also been linked to difficult deliveries, soft tissue calcium deposits in the puppies and certain joint abnormalities in the pups. For this reason, do not supplement your pregnant dog with calcium unless specifically instructed by your veterinarian.


Well, sure, no extra supplements. Don't want to overdo it: too much is as bad/worse than too little. But you also said to cut out the bone. . .so she'd be getting NO calcium, which, IDK, just seems like a bad idea. That was probably written assuming everybody feeds kibble, and kibble always has calcium in it.


----------



## PackMomma (Sep 26, 2011)

The breeder whom I purchased my Shiba Inu from here in Alberta feeds raw, and weans all puppies onto raw. However, she doesn't feed as much prey model, rather she sticks with some of the higher quality, reputable premade raw diets available here. She feeds Carnivora mainly as they are well balanced, containing the proper nutrient ratios, with organ, meat and bone. Carnivora has great info on their website as to how to feed pregnant and nursing females and I do believe they also have raw feeding info for weaning and young pups. IDK, seems to work well for her. Not sure what kind of raw you're feeding though. I'm pretty sure she doesn't supplement, the raw diet with a good variety can provide all the essential nutrients, so long as its balanced properly. I know many raw feeders, including myself, do supplement with a high quality, wild fish oil supplement to help with loss of omega's in the meats, because most people can't or don't feed grass fed/free range, organic meat.. but wether or not its totally necessary for a pregnant/nursing female, I'm not sure.


----------

